# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Czy plastry fem 7 combi można stosować po 40 przed menopauzą?

## Gosia69

Mam problemy z hirsutyzmem, otyłością,regularnością miesiączek i dużą ich obfitością. Na szczęście jestem matką. Jednak przez ok.6 lat zażywałam cilest. Mimo tego miałam łyżeczkowanie macicy (polipy).Od ok.41 r.-rok temu- wyraźnie te hormony mi nie służą. Lekarz zaproponował wkładkę mirenę (1300 zł).Nie wiem jednak jak mój organizm zareaguje.Czy wcześniej mogę wypróbować plastry fem7 combi? Czy ich skład jest zbliżony do tej spirali?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
W Pani przypadku, czyli u kobiety z rozrostem błony śluzowej macicy w postaci polipów stymulacja estrogenowa niekoniecznie sluży, fem7 combi zawierają, podobnie jak cilest estrogeny i progestagen, w przypadku wkładek mirena hormonem działającym jest jedynie progestagen, skład jest więc inny. Proponuję konsultację z lekarzem prowadzącym, zasadniczo w Pani przypadku wkładka wydaje się być lepszym rozwiązaniem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Basia 832

Mam 30 lat i jestem po usunięciu całkowitym macicy i przydatków. Mój lekarz przepisał mi plastry Fem7 ale jak przeczytałam ulotke to zrezygnowałam z ich przyklejania bowiem mają wiele skutków ubocznych: jak zwiększone ryzyko raka piersi czy otyłośc. Jestem jeszcze młoda świadomośc że muszę przyklejac te plastry przez ok.20 lat jest dla mnie straszna. Błagam pomóżcie mi czy jest coś mniej szkodliwego co mogło by zastąpic te plastry a może nie musze ich na razie brac czuje się bardzo dobrze a uderzenia gorąca które mi dokuczają są do zniesienia jak na razie. Bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------


## Ankaaaa31

Witam, mam 31 lat, od 17 lat lekarze stosują u mnie różne środki w celu zmniejszenia obfitości krwawień miesiączkowych, po ostatnim krwotoku lekarz zalecił stosowanie plastrów fem7combi, czyli HTZ. Jednak z ulotki wynika,że stosuje się tą terapię u kobiet w okresie menopauzy. Proszę o radę, co mam robić?

----------

